# Starting a Seed Swap Club



## MarPassion (Jul 23, 2005)

*We are thinking about starting a seed swap club for the members of this forum.*

It appears that a lot of members have their own seeds and it would be great if people can swap seeds around to enjoy different types of breeds.

Now the difficult part!

*How can we trust eachother when swapping seeds?* 
Maybe some way to rate members for delivering seeds as promised.

*How to avoid people scamming honest seed swappers?*
how can we avoid this? We could do a paid member subscription to weed out freebie seekers. 
Or a member has to have a certain number of posts before they can join.
Or by invite only.

*How to ship the seeds?*
What would be the best way for people to ship the seeds*?*


Ok, please share your thoughts here to make this the safest way possible.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 23, 2005)

i have allready opened a strainbase where members can post their strains and if they want swap seeds

greetz


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 23, 2005)

Where did you do that?


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 23, 2005)

here you go 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=633

greetz


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2005)

Guy's 'n gals, I think swapping and gifting is a most wonderfull gesture, and an excellent form of spreading good/desirable genetic material. I would love to be able to freely distribute and recieve seeds from around the globe.             Unfortunately, some governments make it difficult, and risky. I, personally, would be reluctant to participate in swapping in an open forum, because I live in one of those "risky" countries.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 25, 2005)

omg, are you gonna start that shit again? If you keep talkin' like that, you will NEVER have seeds in your hands. just take the goddamn risk, most of the members wrap them up well. man, you're really one of a kind, never seen that before, such a fear for gettin' caught for just a few seeds that probably won't interest them (customs). you can overreact, but you can also OVERREACT, if you get what i mean. by the way, sorry, for the language, but it just had to be said.

greetz


----------



## Hick (Jul 26, 2005)

brain', I have over 50 strains in my possession. I have been a long time member of a pretty elite swap club. I have recieved and sent thousands. I can get about anything that I desire, just for the asking. 
   I've been at this for some time.(20+ yrs, obviouslly longer than you have been alive, since your Dad made you move your plants out of _his_ house) I've even gone to jail for cultivation. I didn't care much for it. It was the very condascending attitude that you display, that got me busted. l.e. "They'll never catch _me_." Our prisons are overpopulated with inmates that believed that.
   That may be a fine attitude for you to take in your country, but please, untill you have "walked a mile in my moccasins" don't attempt to tell me the risks that I should or shouldn't be willing to take. Especially for a few seeds that were aquired through accidental pollination, or made for swapping material with little or no parental selection, or improper selection,by incompetent breeders with little knowlwdge of genetics, or bagsed that someone has labeled "Columbian Gold". 

   I'm not trying to discourage anyone from participating. I said before, I love the idea, in principle. But you, in turn, should not critisize/discouage me for pointing out the obvious risks involved. I was asked for an opinion. I gave mine.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 26, 2005)

you may be right, and you may express your opinion about this, but do this once, don't keep naggin' about it. 

greetz


----------



## Hick (Jul 26, 2005)

I reckon I am "allowed" to express my opinion as often as I please, unless the administration has some objection. I don't feel it is your place to censor me.


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 30, 2005)

~ im interested, i have had little luck w/ the mail mind you. But i do have a few good lines on seeds, and would be happy to make mutualy beneficial trades.

~ i think a rating sysem might work best. And invite only sounds good. but to be entirely honest im still catiously on the fence. definatlly some kind of probation period for new members, who the hell am I ? i have not been here long and wouldnt expect to have any invites for a year or more.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 31, 2005)

everybody is welcome in this club, you don't need to wait untill you get invited , just enter the topic and you're in 

greetz


----------



## tallslim (Aug 7, 2005)

i went through Weed Seed Shop and they did an excellant job in keeping it under wraps.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah so what do we do to stop talking about one and get one started?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 12, 2005)

i was gonna go through weed seed shop but they were expensive and it took awile to deiver


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll swap all my seeds with the Feds anyday?


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 8, 2006)

My biggest concern would not be law enforcment finding seeds I was sending to a real member, it would be law enforcment posing as a seed swapper and then getting your address. I dont know a whole lot about the law and stuf or if they're even allowed to do that, but i have learned that they can do whatever they please because cops really have no one to answer to except equally corrupt cops. I will back hicks argument that even though you think it will never happen to you, and it may never, when all of a sudden you realize it has happened its to late. I guess it needs to happen to someone before they realize it really can. Dont let to much paronoia seep into your life cause then they have won, but do look out for yourself and be careful whenever its possible.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 11, 2006)

I love you all but know none of you. I think it's risky, nothing is 100% safe...Come to think of it, what is safe now days? You either can take part or sit back and wait for some feed back of others who have participated; nobody is holding a gun to your head. I want to trust this but I want to join an already estabilshed club. I'm no Davey Crocket. Good luck in this and I hope to see more actions and less words! Talk is cheap.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, maybe ppl can swap phone numbers and chat to the person first. Knowing who you are trading with will take out 90% of suspicion.


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 19, 2006)

Its Not A Good Idea Eeeeeeeeeeeeegads! Your Not As Free As You Might Hope To Be. Big Brother Is Everywhere. So Are Dishonest People. Be Safe Not Sorry


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

So much for laying low, I agree with Hick and MissMolly, I've come to find even people you trust with the best intentions can screw you over..whats to stop a total stranger? How bad do you want to keep custody of your children?  How much do you value "freedom"?  Is saving a few $$ worth that risk? Just my opinion.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2006)

MissMolly, I've got to tell you, that Avatar is seriously messing my head up. The mouth of a cat and God Knows what that tounge came from.

Holy Crap! That thing makes me wince every time I see it.

Owwwwww! You're hurtin my eyes!

I've gone blind, I've gone blind!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm with Stoney Bud, thats kinda..well "scary". I really enjoy reading your posts though! Reminds me of my 3rd grade teacher


----------



## BOB MENDEZ (Apr 3, 2006)

well let what do u think about we charge monei and when u get your seeds 
u send the monei back????????????


----------



## BOB MENDEZ (Apr 3, 2006)

_U charge$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for seeds,then when u get seeds u send the monei back_


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 3, 2006)

I fully agree with the senior members of this forum, who all seems to be over 21 years old (sorry ladys). You guys have to really thing about what you want to do here. On one hand, it is a good idea to start someting like that but, not on a free for all.


----------



## username812 (Apr 5, 2006)

id have to disagree with this idea, it sounds good in theory, but if one person gets caught and says something about where they got them or who they got them from they're definatly going to do some research into this site and that puts all of us in jepordy even the ones who werent particapting, id have to say if this does go through i would find a different forum.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2006)

Marpassion, Excellent idea, but US is not freindly by no means. LEO and everything else make it so any talk of seed exchange or selling dangerous business after overgrow and stuff. I'm gonna close this thread and just make it a *NO* on seed swapping.


----------

